# Atlas “Super flex” track



## gregwcoats (Jun 17, 2018)

What is the difference between Atlas “Super flex track and Atlas “Flex track?


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Atlas flex track*



gregwcoats said:


> What is the difference between Atlas “Super flex track and Atlas “Flex track?


gregwcoats;

I think the "super flex track" may be an advertising slogan for Atlas flex track, rather than a separate type of track. Atlas advertises that their flex track is more flexible than some other brands. Their track is flexible enough to snap back to nearly straight if you bend it and let go. My favorite brand of flex track, Micro Engineering does just the opposite. It does not bend as easily as Atlas flex, and once shaped into a curve it tends to stay bent to that curvature. Some folks prefer their track to be "super flexible", others, like me, prefer the kind that stays curved. Either track will work fine. The Micro Engineering looks a lot more like real railroad track, and that's the main thing I like about it. Atlas does make more than one type of flex track, at least as far as looks go. Their N-scale "code 80" track does not look very much like the real thing. The rails are way too high. Scaled up to real life, they would be about 1 foot high, which is much bigger that any real rail ever used by a railroad. The ties are black, they are also too short, and too far apart. On the other hand, Atlas N-scale code 55 flex looks a lot better. It has smaller rail, and brown ties with better length and spacing. The spikes are oversize and some older, deep-flanged N-scale wheels will hit the big spikes. Newer, shallow-flanged wheels work fine on the Atlas code 55. The Micro Engineering flex has much smaller, closer to scale size, spikes and will handle either old deep wheels or new shallow ones.
I think some of these same differences may exist in the HO-scale Atlas flex track, I know they offer different rail sizes; code 100, and code 83 are popular. I will leave further comment on HO-scale track to those who model in that scale. They will know more about it than I.:smilie_auslachen:

regards;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## furnmkr (Apr 21, 2018)

I am planning on using Atlas HO flex track. Do folks have suggestions on how to lay the flex track on curves? I’ve seen recommendations for both cutting the track square at the end and solder to the next piece of track and I’ve seen recommendations on staggering the rails. Can folks recommend one approach or the other?


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I thought because it was made on Krypton.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Wrong thread Denny! :laugh:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

furnmkr said:


> I am planning on using Atlas HO flex track. Do folks have suggestions on how to lay the flex track on curves? I’ve seen recommendations for both cutting the track square at the end and solder to the next piece of track and I’ve seen recommendations on staggering the rails. Can folks recommend one approach or the other?


With springy track like the Atlas, you should always solder the track while it is straight to avoid unwanted kinks. If you do this, it doesn't really matter whether you stagger the joints or not, doing so provides additional strength to the joint, but since you'll be gluing it down, it doesn't need to resist stress for that long.

As far as getting the right curve, there are really two ways. The first is to carefully draw the track centerline, and lay your roadbed so that the joint in the center perfectly follows that (you split the roadbed pieces, lay one half to the centerline, then butt the other half against it). Then you lay the track so it's centerline is exactly over the roadbed centerline. Use pins / nails and weight to hold the track in place until the adhesive sets up.

The second way is to use curve templates, which fit between the rails and hold them in the correct radius while the adhesive sets. Templates are made of wood, metal, or plastic. There are about a dozen companies that sell them, or you can make your own if your skills and toools are up to the task.

The second method requires less effort and finesse on your part, but it is more expensive.


----------



## furnmkr (Apr 21, 2018)

*Rail ties*

I assume you cut away the rail ties around the soldered joint until the track is in place and then slide them back in place. Otherwise the rail joiners would get caught as I bend the track...correct?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

furnmkr said:


> I assume you cut away the rail ties around the soldered joint until the track is in place and then slide them back in place. Otherwise the rail joiners would get caught as I bend the track...correct?


Correct. You can nip the spike head detail off of the ties and slide them back under when the track is installed.

That also makes it easier to avoid melting ties as you solder.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

furnmkr said:


> I am planning on using Atlas HO flex track. Do folks have suggestions on how to lay the flex track on curves? I’ve seen recommendations for both cutting the track square at the end and solder to the next piece of track and I’ve seen recommendations on staggering the rails. Can folks recommend one approach or the other?


Having installed about 335 feet of it (O-Gauge though) and being very pleased with it after five years, I'd recommend cutting it flat and soldering the rails at the junction with the next piece before locking it into position. That tends to do a better job of keeping the curve you set smooth through the junction.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Info on laying track, & many other things*



furnmkr said:


> I am planning on using Atlas HO flex track. Do folks have suggestions on how to lay the flex track on curves? I’ve seen recommendations for both cutting the track square at the end and solder to the next piece of track and I’ve seen recommendations on staggering the rails. Can folks recommend one approach or the other?


furnmkr;

These pdf files have info on the different types of track and laying flex track on a curve. While the other respondents have answered your specific track questions, you may find other useful info in these files.

regards;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:

View attachment Where do I start (revised version).pdf


View attachment How to better model railroad the first time. Part 1.pdf


View attachment How to build a better model railroad the first time Part 2 win.doc


View attachment Model Railroad Terminology 2.1.pdf


View attachment MODEL RAILROADING ON A BUDGET.pdf


----------

